

Show HN: RESONATOR 1.1 supports nine-patch (9.png) for Android - 30pp0
http://resonator.cc/?utm_source=hn&utm_medium=selfpr&utm_campaign=resonator-1.1

======
30pp0
Here's a short video that shows an example of how this works —
[http://bit.ly/tut9png](http://bit.ly/tut9png)

Resonator is an extension for collecting, storing, and exporting graphical
resources for various mobile platforms and the web. It supports iOS, Android,
Windows Phone, and Retina Web, and works on Photoshop CC 2014 and up. We are
confident that RESONATOR will save you loads of time on tedious work that you
do manually.

